# Custom enclosures: Georgia/East Alabama



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello fellow Southern Froggers! Just wanted to announce that I will be traveling to Atlanta, GA from Tampa, FL the weekend of June 15th. 

If anyone along the way is interested in re-vamping their frog room or just adding a nice display enclosure to their collection, now is the time to avoid the hefty cost that comes with shipping...I will be more than happy to put in a few more miles to hand deliver some nice custom, front-opening, vented enclosures!

I am also very excited to now offer the option of having your vivs equipped with the AWESOME "Sherman Vent" system! Chris Sherman's design offers all the benefits of the standard "euro-vent", but gives it to you in an even cleaner looking package! 










Feel free to shoot me a PM or e-mail ([email protected]) to talk details.

Thanks!


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you planning on being at the Orlando show next month?

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes Sir!! I will be there alongside Kevin (Reef_Haven) and his nice assortment of frogs.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 2 of these now and will be converting all of my tanks to Wes's builds.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I can vouch also! After seeing Mark's this past weekend I ordered 4 and will be converting most all of my vivs to Wes's as well.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw them as well, certainly well built, and if I wasn't building my own, I'd be getting some.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Great work. Check out mine under parts and construction. New Custom.


----------

